# A Review & Comparison of the Lie-Nielsen 10ppi & 15ppi Rip Carcass Saws



## PineInTheAsh

Chris,
Welcome, we can easily tell your writings will definately be an informative source.

Truly appreciate a well written submission you and other reviewers who take the valuable time to present their thoughts on woodworking tools.

You may be/could be a "richer man," but we readers are less so when you don't reveal the MSRP and your purchase price.

Why reviewers continue to omit pricing is a puzzle, a damn shame, and lessens otherwise excellent reviews and efforts.

-Peter


----------



## a1Jim

Great review


----------



## ChrisG

Peter - Thanks for the feedback. Each of the saws sell for $137 on LN's and Highland Woodworking's websites, which is what was paid (although as I mentioned in the review, the saw was a gift, so technically I paid nothing). Anyway, you are correct, listing the price is a good idea and I will be sure to do it in the future.


----------



## 8iowa

If Chris Schwarz says it…..............it must be so!


----------



## CottageWorkshop

Nice review! I have the coarse rip carcass (10ppi) and love it. I, too thought to have as few saws needed. However, using quality saws like these and getting good at it can be very enjoyable and addictive. I've since purchased the x-cut carcass and the prog pitch dovetail saws. I plan on saving for a tenon saw but am undecided on the type and brand. I'm leaning toward the Bad-Axe saws : )

I personally don't find the omission of your purchase price to be "damn shame". Chances are you're reading this on the internet and a few clicks on LieNielsen.com would reveal what you need to know. It may be different it it were a comparative review between different saw makers though.


----------



## Gary2

That no-pressure thing is really a challenge. Deep breaths, clear your mind, enjoy the moment.


----------

